# FTP / Berechtigungen



## ralf-isi (16. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Zuerst einmal (lieber mehrmals) den Entwicklern / Programmierern von ISPCongig ein herzliches Danke für das tolle Paket. Bitte macht weiter so. Vielen Dank.

Nun zu meinem Problem (und ich hoffe und ich hoffe, dass nicht alle nun laut lachen):
ich habe auf OpenSUSE 11.2 ISPConfig 3.0.2 installiert (nach der Anleitung für SuSe 11.1 - die Änderungen für 11.2 umschifft).
ISPConfig läuft. Einen Kunden angelegt, eine Site angelegt, einen FTP - User angelegt, DNS (Bind) eingerichtet (läuft auch).
Rufe ich die Site auf, wird mir auch das index.html vom ISPConfig angezeigt.
Soweit alles bestens.
Problem: per FTP kann ich einloggen und sehe die Verzeichnisse:cgi-bin, ssl, tmp, web. Will ich nun ein (neues) index.html übertragen so scheitert dies, resp. wird als index.html.1 angelegt.
will ich ein index.php übertragen wird dies auf den Server gestellt, aufrufen im Browser nicht möglich (
	
	



```
The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server.
 Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
```
Die File-Berechtigungen sehen so aus:
	
	



```
-rwxr-xr-- 1 web1 client1    0 Mar 16 12:09 .htaccess*
drwxr-xr-x 2 web1 client1 4096 Mar 16 12:09 error/
-rwxr-xr-- 1 web1 client1 1406 Mar 16 12:09 favicon.ico*
-rwxr-xr-- 1 web1 client1 1915 Mar 16 12:09 index.html*
-rw------- 1 web1 client1 2641 Mar 16 13:54 index.html.1
-rw------- 1 web1 client1  445 Mar 16 13:52 index.php
-rwxr-xr-- 1 web1 client1   34 Mar 16 12:09 robots.txt*
```
Könnt ihr mir helfen, resp. mitteilen was ich falsch mache?

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus.
Ralf


----------



## Till (16. März 2010)

Es scheint so, als ob der FTP Client die Datei mit der falschen umask überträgt (Datei ist nur vom Eigentümer zu lesen, sie müsste aber worls readable oder zumindest für die Gruppe lesbar sein). Poste doch bitte mal die pure-ftpd.conf Datei.


----------



## ralf-isi (16. März 2010)

Hallo Till
vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort (und endschuldige mein Posting am falschen Ort).


Zitat von Till:


> Poste doch bitte mal die pure-ftpd.conf Datei.


Gerne - hier ist sie:
http://www.isi-comp.ch/pure-ftpd.conf.txt (Ist zu gross um sie hier einzustellen - ich hoffe so geht's auch, sonst bitte sagen wie. Danke) 
Zusatzfrage: wo muss ich was einstellen, damit php - files akzeptiert/abgearbeitet/ausgeliefert werden?

Danke für Deine / Eure Zeit und Arbeit.
Ralf

PS
Das gleiche 'Problem' habe ich auf einer 2-ten Installation (auch SuSe 11.2)


----------



## Quest (17. März 2010)

Das Problem mit den Rechten liegt in deiner Config Datei in Zeile 237:

```
# File creation mask. <umask for files>:<umask for dirs> .
# 177:077 if you feel paranoid.

Umask                       177:077
```
Die Umask ist also auf Paranoid eingestellt ^^
Du musst dir das mit der Umask so vorstellen: 
Die vollen Rechte, die auf eine Datei/ein Verzeichnis gegeben werden können ist 777
Davon wird die Umask abgezogen.
Bei deinen aktuellen werten ergibt das also für Files 600 (Lesen / Schreiben, nur Besitzer) und für Verzeichnisse 700 (Lesen / Schreiben / Ausführen, nur Besitzer)
Normalerweise werden folgende Werte verwendet: Files 644 (Besitzer: lesen/schreiben, Gruppe, Alle: Lesen)
Verzeichnisse 755 (Besitzer: alles, Gruppe, Alle: Lesen, Ausführen)
Das erreichst du also mit der Umask 133:022
Solltest allerdings aufpassen.
Ich hab von SuSe in Erinnerung, dass da irgendwo im Yast ein Tool zur Verwaltung der Sicherheit in den einzelnen Diensten rumspukt.
Du solltest dich da vielleicht mal durchhangeln und schauen ob du da irgendwo eine Sicherheitsrichtlinie zu weit hoch geschraubt hast.
Wenn du das jetzt von Hand änderst und dann zufällig mal wieder im Yast dieses Tool benutzt setzt er dir das sonst wieder zurück.


----------



## ralf-isi (17. März 2010)

Guten Morgen Quest

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort und Erklärung zu umask.

Das (und noch was Anderes) habe ich gesehen beim umkopieren der .conf.
Werde ich im File umstellen, Dienst neu starten, testen und berichten.

Im Yast werde ich nachschauen aber daran denken.

Vielen Dank für die prompte Hilfe. Ich erlaube mir für die anderen Frage(n) jeweils ein neues Thema zu erstellen.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag
Ralf


----------



## Till (17. März 2010)

> Ich erlaube mir für die anderen Frage(n) jeweils ein neues Thema zu  erstellen.


Ja, das ist besser, da das Forum auch immer als Referenz für andere Dient und somit die Themen nicht durcheinander kommen.


----------



## ralf-isi (17. März 2010)

Guten Abend

Habe mich schon zu früh gefreut.
Das config - file vom pure - ftp hab ich angepasst. Die betreffende Stelle schaut nun so aus:
	
	



```
# File creation mask. <umask for files>:<umask for dirs> .
# 177:077 if you feel paranoid.
Umask 133:022
```
Zur Sicherheit das ganze System neu gestartet.
Per ftp wieder ein anderes index.html hoch gestellt. Nun wird es ohne Rückfragen auf den Server gestellt und gleich umgetauft auf: index.html.1

Im Log (/val/log/messages) steht dazu:
	
	



```
Mar 17 18:16:58 pluto pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.2.42) [INFO] New connection from 192.168.2.42
Mar 17 18:16:58 pluto pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [user] [isiftp]
Mar 17 18:16:58 pluto pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]
Mar 17 18:16:58 pluto pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.2.42) [INFO] isiftp is now logged in
Mar 17 18:16:58 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [syst] []
Mar 17 18:16:58 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [feat] []
Mar 17 18:16:58 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [opts] [UTF8 ON]
Mar 17 18:16:59 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [pwd] []
Mar 17 18:16:59 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [type] [A]
Mar 17 18:16:59 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [pasv] []
Mar 17 18:16:59 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command 
[list] []
Mar 17 18:17:01 pluto /usr/sbin/cron[6692]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh &> /dev/null)
Mar 17 18:17:04 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [cwd] [web]
Mar 17 18:17:04 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [pwd] []
Mar 17 18:17:04 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [pasv] []
Mar 17 18:17:04 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command 
[list] []
Mar 17 18:17:28 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [type] [i]
Mar 17 18:17:28 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [pasv] []
Mar 17 18:17:28 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [stor] [index.html]
Mar 17 18:17:28 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [NOTICE] /srv/www/clients/client1/web1//web/index.html uploaded  (1277 bytes, 13.63KB/sec)
Mar 17 18:17:28 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [size] [index.html]
Mar 17 18:17:28 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [type] [A]
Mar 17 18:17:28 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command [pasv] []
Mar 17 18:17:28 pluto pure-ftpd: (isiftp@192.168.2.42) [DEBUG] Command 
[list] []
```
Das Verzeichnis web sieht so aus:
	
	



```
total 40
drwx--x--- 4 web1 client1 4096 Mar 17 18:17 ./
drwxr-x--x 6 web1 client1 4096 Mar 16 14:06 ../
-rwxr-xr-- 1 web1 client1    0 Mar 16 12:09 .htaccess*
drwxr-xr-x 2 web1 client1 4096 Mar 16 12:09 error/
-rwxr-xr-- 1 web1 client1 1406 Mar 16 12:09 favicon.ico*
-rwxr--r-- 1 web1 client1 2641 Mar 17 07:01 index.html*
-rwxr--r-- 1 root root    1915 Mar 17 07:01 index.html-save*
-rw-r--r-- 1 web1 client1 1277 Mar 17 18:17 index.html.1
-rwxr-xr-x 1 web1 client1  445 Mar 16 13:52 index.php*
-rwxr-xr-- 1 web1 client1   34 Mar 16 12:09 robots.txt*
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Mar 17 00:30 stats/
```
rwxr--r-- 1 bei index.html kommt von meiner 'spielerei'.
Wieso ist das so? Wo hab ich den Fehler.

Ruf ich index.php auf kommt:
	
	



```
The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server.
```
Ich danke für die Hilfe.
Ralf


----------



## Till (18. März 2010)

Schau mal in die pure-ftpd Config datei, da steht bei Dir folgendes drin:



> # Never overwrite files. When a file whoose name already exist is uploaded,
> # it get automatically renamed to file.1, file.2, file.3, ...
> 
> AutoRename                  yes


Ändere AutoRename mal auf no und starte pure-ftpd neu.


----------



## ralf-isi (18. März 2010)

Guten Abend Till



Zitat von Till:


> Ändere AutoRename mal auf no und starte pure-ftpd neu.


BINGO.
Vielen Dank genau das war es! Nun funktioniert ftp vom Feinsten

Andere / weitere Fragen = ein neues Thema damit andere ISPC - Anwender dies ggf auch nachvollziehen / finden können.

Nochmals vielen Dank.
Ralf

PS
Ich hoffe mich schon bald für Euer tolles Programm und den Service erkenntlich zeigen zu können.


----------

